# Uni-wheel trailer for hiking



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess this isn't technically bike packing, more like unipacking. I am thinking this year I will attempt the Chilcotins without the bike since it is so hard to lug through the bush and where I am going hasn't been scouted yet so I'm not sure of the terrain. Rather than lug around a huge heavy backpack (unavoidable with the packraft and food) I am considering bringing a single wheel with something like an Extrawheel trailer. The trailer then hooks up to my hips somehow to take a lot of the weight off my shoulders and feet. Over rough terrain I'd still have this extra thing to lug around but it would be much easier than a bicycle.

Does anyone have experience with this?

I plan to go up to the end of Bridge Main again and up Thunder Creek, then cross over west in the alpine to the drainage heading north to the Lord River. Packraft down that to Taseko Beach and either get picked up by a plane or hike the 60 km back to Gold Bridge over established trails.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Being one of many with damaged discs in my back, I've been thinking about this for decades. My focus was more of a light, collapsible trailer for portaging canoes or kayaks over extended distances. My idea was for a two road bike wheel trailer, but with the wheels canted to be maybe 3 or 4 (or more?) inches apart where they contact the earth. The large diameter would help with boulders and roots etc. Not so good pushwhacking through alders however. I've also been eyeing the 36" wheels... what an awesome trailer they would make for rough country, but not light or collapsible.
Good luck, I going to watch what you come up with! 
(Actually, wouldn't "uni-rickshaw" be a more apt description of your device?)


----------



## Fredsv (May 12, 2004)

It could be a real nightmare when you leave the trail and head out cross country.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

A friend recently bought a fat bike wheel I had for this purpose. Not sure how it's going.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

https://www.monowalker.com/hiking_trailer.html


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Fredsv said:


> It could be a real nightmare when you leave the trail and head out cross country.


Exactly what I was thinking this thing would be a PITA traversing through boulder fields.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Delta_kilo said:


> Exactly what I was thinking this thing would be a PITA traversing through boulder fields.


Easier than a bike though! Would make hiking long distances not so hard on the back. I have a good back, just don't want all that weight on it for so long.

That Monowalker looks just like what I was thinking. Pretty expensive though, I think I'll take the ideas and modify my Extrawheel which may be easier to haul over rough terrain with the bigger wheel. Also I'd still want a backpack on, just not all of the weight on my back. And the longer you go the lighter it gets as you eat your food.


----------



## rahvintzu (Apr 2, 2016)

Have you taken a look at Aarn bodypacks?
Might be an option if you decide to fallback to packs.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

That fat tire monowalker needs funding by Apr 17 or it won't happen. Anybody else interested in getting on board? A little more than half way so far.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/87677361/monowalker-fatmate-the-ultimate-hiking-trailer


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Last summer as I pushed my bike for most of two days in the Chilcotins I was thinking...*"Next time I come back I'll skip the bike!"*. Having said that I'd just go with a backpack. Bushwhacking with a hiking trailer doesn't sound a heck of a lot more appealing than HAB with a bike.

At least at some point the bike pays you back my giving you some efficient transport.


----------

